# Review of my Mini Cooper S after 3 months of ownership



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Sorry, it's kinda cross-posting:

http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216664


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Sorry, it's kinda cross-posting:
> 
> http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216664


Nice write-up... You should write a review on Edmunds.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

kyfdx said:


> Nice write-up... You should write a review on Edmunds.


Thanks. I probably need to proofread it and do some editing though.


----------



## phong (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice review indeed!


----------

